# Dove hunting partner needed! Found one!



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Last week I found a waterhole out west that had hundreds of birds coming into it, does anyone want to take a ride out there with me on the opener.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Dove hunting partner needed!*

Did you take into account that there will probably be ten other guys camped on the same water hole? This IS Utah you know...Sounds like a fun day~don't you have a car, or are you just lonely? :wink:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Dove hunting partner needed!*

More info..... We would meet in grantsville about 5:00 a.m. and yes TEX, could use some company and I would drive my truck. If someone has thought about going out but didn't know were to go or would like to take their kid. Here's a chance. I'm planning on being back by noon.


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Dove hunting partner needed!*

I have been looking for someone to go Dove Hunting with. Let me know. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like I have a few guys to go.


----------



## cpaul (Aug 22, 2013)

im new to upland hunting and have a 15 month old choc lab simi trained do you have a partner yet ?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry cpaul, this thread was 4 years ago. He probably had a few guys go with him, they limited out on doves and by now some of the guys might have some more kids, gone thru a bankruptcy or 2, and... ok I'm done, sorry. but Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## cpaul (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks outdoorsman I quess I need to pay more attention to the posts


----------



## cpaul (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks outdoorsman,hey can you hunt dove in them open fields going up towards north willow in grantsville


----------

